# [OTW] Fumam ?

## jbrazio

Sei que isto é uma poll um bocado para o parva mas acordar às sete da manhã com o sentimento de que necessito de nicotina fez-me questionar sobre semelhante assunto.

----------

## meetra

deixei de fumar à +/- 3anos... e fumava à 5anos...  :Very Happy: 

----------

## To

Fumo prai à 8 anos, um habito que infelizmente é dificil de perder...

Tó

----------

## r3pek

nao sou grande fumador.... o maço de cigarros é capaz de me dar pa 3 - 4 dias por isso normalmente até só fumo SG Crava  :Smile: 

mas sim fumo.... embora pco.

----------

## RoadRunner

Não fumo e faço uma reacção estranha a todos os tipos de fumos finos, não só de tabaco como até poeiras finas. Basta estar exposto que começo a ficar com uma dor de cabeça do caraças.

Ora graças a isto nem que quisesse fumar não podia. Por outro lado sempre olhei para o tabaco como um factor de estilo, pois não conheço ninguém que tenha gostado da primeira "passa" num cigarro. Simplesmente foram-se habituando. 

Há ainda o factor psicológico. Foi educado tendo um pai que fumava bastante. Sempre que ele ia tomar banho era um concerto de tosse que até dava pena. Sempre pensei porque raio ele fumava se aquilo lhe fazia mal. Até que, já mais recentemente faleceram várias pessoas nossas amigas, não por culpa directa do tabaco mas com certeza o tabaco ajudou. O meu pai deixou de fumar e eu só reforcei a minha ideia =) 

Não sou contra quem fuma, acho que todos devemos respeitar a opinião e gostos dos outros, mas sou contra quem fume ao pé de não fumadores. Acho isso uma enorme falta de respeito.

----------

## Animal-X®

Nunca fumei e nem pretendo adiquirir esse hábito...

Estraga os pulmões e os bolsos !!! rsss...

----------

## jbrazio

Eish.. só somos quatro ? omg :-x Eu a pensar que o passar horas em frente ao pc puxava ao cigarro afinal estou enganado..

----------

## fernandotcl

 *jbrazio wrote:*   

> Eish.. só somos quatro ? omg  Eu a pensar que o passar horas em frente ao pc puxava ao cigarro afinal estou enganado..

 

Quando eu preciso de algum vício no computador, eu uso refrigerantes. É bom inclusive para se manter acordado, por causa da cafeína.

----------

## Proton

 *fernandotcl wrote:*   

> Quando eu preciso de algum vício no computador, eu uso refrigerantes. É bom inclusive para se manter acordado, por causa da cafeína.

 

Nah nah nah, nada disso. O melhor vício frente ao computador é chocolate, hehe.  :Very Happy:  Tem é de se meter logo na boca, não dá para estar a segurar, senão derrete todo  :Razz: 

----------

## To

 *jbrazio wrote:*   

> Eish.. só somos quatro ? omg  Eu a pensar que o passar horas em frente ao pc puxava ao cigarro afinal estou enganado..

 

Acredita... Aki no sitio onde trabalho cerca de 75% da malta é fumadora, por isso é que fiquei admirado.

Tó

----------

## localdomain

Fumador activo não sou, mas sou passivo, pois a maior parte dos sitios onde estou e as pessoas muitas fumam e entao eu la tenho k fumar passivamente :S o k é pior do k ser fumador activo.. Horas a frente do pc dá-me  é vontade de andar sempre a caminho da cozinha a buscar bolachas, chocolares e afins heheh  :Embarassed: 

----------

## Festrati

Já tirei onda com cigarro quando era mais novo

depois vc para pra pensar e ve que não tem nada haver...

----------

## jbrazio

Sinceramente.. quando uma pessoa está a, por exemplo, programar algo e chega a uma parte em que tem de meter o tico e o teco realmente a chocar um no outro a ver se a faísca salta.. não há nada, para mi, como pegar num cigarro e dar umas passas a reler o código.. a faísca salta mais facilmente, mais uma vez no meu caso.

Agora tenho consciência do vicio prejudicial que é o tabaco, e tenho consciência de que as outras pessoas não devem levar com o meu fumo. Portanto evito fumar em sítios fechados (obviamente que num café não olho a este factor) mas, por exemplo, não fumo dentro de casa nem tão pouco no meu quarto onde possuo o computador.

Quando à questão da cafeína.. já ingiro Coca-Cola em demasia, prefiro a garrafa de agua enquanto me encontro ao computador.

----------

## To

Não fumo na sala onde trabalho nem no meu quarto. De qualquer forma levanto-me quando estou a trabalhar, prai de hora à hora, para fumar um cigarro.

Tó

----------

## xef

Não sou fumador activo nem passivo neste momento,

onde estou é onde vao parar as pessoas que apanham doenças por causa do tabaco, por isso é completamente proíbido.

Seja como for, nunca fumei e onde estudo tambem não costumo apanhar muito fumo, parece que os informaticos preferem mesmo o cafezinho ou mesmo leite com chocolate 

 :Laughing: 

----------

## Kobal

Fumo, pelo menos achei melhor que a maconha. Essa ultima e muito ruim.

----------

## Proton

 *Kobal wrote:*   

> Fumo, pelo menos achei melhor que a maconha. Essa ultima e muito ruim.

 

Uau, não percebi nada  :Shocked: 

----------

## jbrazio

O gajo fuma tabaco, exprimentou ganza e não curitu. Já conseguiste perceber ou agora queres um desenho ?

----------

## Proton

 *jbrazio wrote:*   

> O gajo fuma tabaco, exprimentou ganza e não curitu. Já conseguiste perceber ou agora queres um desenho ?

 

Lol, desculpa lá, mas n tinha percebido nada

----------

## drusian

Infelismente sou um bosta e não to conseguindo parar de fumar.

Mas vou continuar tentando, 

Abraços

----------

## nafre

Fumar pra que??

Alguem me responde isso.

----------

